# Tybee Pier



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

Went to Tybee yesterday but did not get to fish. Kids were home from college and they kept me busy. My question, does anyone fish at Tybee pier? There were so many people swimming and packed everywhere you could not find a place to park even to just walk around. Does anyone fish there or better question is how is the fishing? Would somewhere further towards Brunswick be better?
Thanks


----------



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anyone here fish at the beaches and piers in Georgia? Have ask several questions and no reply? Thanks!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

greenbowfish said:


> Does anyone here fish at the beaches and piers in Georgia? Have ask several questions and no reply? Thanks!


We don't have very many GA members, sorry.


----------



## Clifferent (Mar 15, 2014)

I live near Macon and go to Jeckyll some. Went last month and fished Sat.afternoon at pier and Sun
morning in surf. Piers are few here and all in the inlets. Access to barrier islands is limited to Tybee, St. Simons and Jeckyll so be aches are usually crowded. Jeckyll wasnt bad that weekend. Caught some nice whiting .


----------



## bobl (Jul 18, 2005)

I'll be there Wednesday through Sunday of this week. I'll report back next Tuesday.


----------



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the information! Trying to learn more about surf or pier fishing. Was a bass fisherman since the early 70's. I live closer to the coast now and no longer have a boat.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

greenbowfish said:


> Thanks for the information! Trying to learn more about surf or pier fishing. Was a bass fisherman since the early 70's. I live closer to the coast now and no longer have a boat.


Get out there with 2-3 rods, tie or buy some fluoro 2 hook bottom rigs, add a 3 oz pyramid, use as many baits as you can like shrimp, sand fleas, FishBites Shrimp, all kinds of cut bait like mullet, croaker, bluefish, whiting, menhaden, ect. You'll catch whatever is in the surf. Best thing is to put your time in!


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I had a fun day several years ago just surf fishing Jekyll. Hit it at high tide with finger mullet and caught a ton of sharks and cats. Not much to fill up the cooler, but was a great way to bend the pole and pass the time. Have had a few trips since then with limited results. The piers are good at the right times and have seen some big reds and whiting come over the railings.


----------



## bobl (Jul 18, 2005)

Tybee report 5-22,23,24: Mud minnows on bottom Thurs morn 6:30 to 9:30 south end of island = 3 ladyfish
Mud minnows on bottom around rocks on ocean side at north jetty Thurs afternoon and Friday morn = not a bite
Mud minnows under a cork Friday afternoon at Ft. Pulaski around bridge and among rocks down river from pilot boat docks = one short or barley legal 
flounder
Dead shrimp on bottom Sat morn 6:30 to 10:30 on north beach a couple of hundred yards up river from the point = 15 whiting, 10 were keepers


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Nice report bobl, way to stick with it and figure it out. Ten keeper Whiting...................good eats!

FYI.......Tybee North Beach, go further up river not far from where the sand meets the grass. There is an nice oyster Rake visible at an hour or two after the high that those Mud minners will work well. Start mid-tide going out, take a beer brake at dead low and then continue for the first couple hours of the incoming. Float rigs will score Trout (If the water is clean) and bottom rigs (Carolina) will get Flounder. The occasional Redfish can be gotten there to. Artificials can be good there at times (fall)...................Ohoops, Just gave up a GOOOOD spot. ENJOY!


----------



## bobl (Jul 18, 2005)

Fatback, I fished that creek that comes in where you are talking about last summer, early morning, last two hours of incoming with mud minnows and did nothing. I guess that's where you are talking about, I just need to pick the right tide.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

No, not the creek. *The big oyster mound in the middle of the beach.* This is the south channel of the Savannah River.


----------



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks so much guys for the information. I might get to head down there Friday and Saturday. Will keep checking this thread as I can. Will let you know how it goes when i get back.
Thanks again!


----------



## bobl (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks, Fatback, I know exactly where you are talking about.


----------

